# America's Most Smartest Model



## j_absinthe (Oct 8, 2007)

Did anyone watch this after the Rock of Love Reunion Special?

Hi-larious!

I'm already addicted. Andre the Russian makes me all kinds of moist, and in some bizarre way, I'm kind of rooting for Mandy Lynn, the Playboy/tire catalogue model. Even if she looks like a tan version of Blade from 'Puppet Master', only with implants and fingers.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 8, 2007)

haha i watched it!
I like Mandy Lynn too and the blonde girl with bangs (cant remember her name)
the show was pretty funny but i have to wonder why i watch these stupid shows...


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 8, 2007)

we dont have it over here but i have Mandy on myspace she seems lovely!


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Andre the Russian *makes me all kinds of moist*, and in some bizarre way_

 

I haven't seen it, but this has me CTFU!!! Reminds me of my best friend saying various men made her "merst". Too funny!


----------



## astronaut (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm really surprised at some of the models' educational credentials. I'm rooting for the guy that's getting his masters at UCSD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My boyfriend goes there, and I hope to transfer there after this year. If not, then the year after that.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Oct 10, 2007)

i love this show. i think its hysterical...

spell Chiffon...
s h a f a w n. 

ehhh wrong.


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 11, 2007)

Is it seriously called the Most Smartest Model? Isn't that.. kind of.. grammatically incorrect? Or is it a joke that I just missed out on? Either way, sounds great. Like it's full of unrealized brilliance. Haha.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 12, 2007)

this show is too funny.
honestly when it came on i watched it for a laugh, but after set my DVR to record it! I'm rooting for Mandy Lynn too. I don't think she's attractive, but she does seem to have some smarts. I'm rooting for her to 'prove' herself lol! But I DID laugh my ass off at "balls, cherries, ballons, tires"

omg and the guy from argentina is hilarious! 
"dirty penis"
hahahahaha!


----------



## komischkatze (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Amaranthine* 

 
_Is it seriously called the Most Smartest Model? Isn't that.. kind of.. grammatically incorrect? Or is it a joke that I just missed out on? Either way, sounds great. Like it's full of unrealized brilliance. Haha._

 
Yeah, it's intentionally incorrect... since models are stereotypically not so bright, yadda yadda. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ben Stein is one of the host/judges; he's great.

Honestly, I thought Andre was less than cute and beyond that has a really obnoxious attitude. I don't have any favs yet, but the show is a trip. Mandy Lynn was pretty funny: "balls, cherries, balloons, tires... balls, cherries, balloons, tires... balls, cherries..."


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *komischkatze* 

 
_Yeah, it's intentionally incorrect... since models are stereotypically not so bright, yadda yadda. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ben Stein is one of the host/judges; he's great.

Honestly, I thought Andre was less than cute and beyond that has a really obnoxious attitude. I don't have any favs yet, but the show is a trip. Mandy Lynn was pretty funny: "balls, cherries, balloons, tires... balls, cherries, balloons, tires... balls, cherries..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's probably because I have a thing for bald, Soviet douchebags.

:\


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Even if she looks like a tan version of Blade from 'Puppet Master', only with implants and fingers._

 
i seriously went and looked her up right now, and she does look like blade hahaha.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 10, 2007)

has anyone been keeping up with the show?
I have sadly been watching it lol it got really addicting. I'm really rooting for Andre even though he is like the complete definition of anger management but I think he can be hilarious.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 11, 2007)

Who do you want to win the show? I want Andre to win. He's a funny character and is way more of a model than VJ is. SOVIET! LOOOOLLLLL


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 11, 2007)

me too! haha. Yeah Andre's pics last week were 100x better than Vj's, imo.

haha i loved it on an earlier episode, everyone was talking about andre and jesse's like "andre we were just talkin about you whats wrong?" 
and hes like "nothing im russian!" hahahaa that guy cracks me up.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have got to watch this show! i feel like its always on TV and whenever i pass it when scrolling through the digital cable menu, i always am like i need to watch this and then always settle on something ive already seen before..

What channel is it on again?


----------



## Joyness (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuckyGirl3513* 

 
_
What channel is it on again?_

 
Its on VH1.

Does anyone else crack up every time Andre says something like "Go Soviet!"? 

Who does everyone want to win?  My roomate can't stand Andre, but I think he's by far the better model.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 12, 2007)

yeah hahah SOVIETTT
I dont like VJ i dont think hes a good model. I mean hes not by any means unattractive or anything he just doesn't know what the hell he's doing!


----------



## astronaut (Dec 18, 2007)

I can't believe VJ won. What a BS decision. I hope Alberto v05's sales go down from the decision. Then they'll get mad at the show's stupid decision. I sure as heck won't be encouraged to buy anything with that snake and rookie's face as advertisement.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Andre was robbed! I wasn't too much of a fan of his personality, but as far as being a way better and smarter model, which is what this show was based on, I thought he had it in the bag! VJ sooo does not deserve it...even if he is fine as hell LOL


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 18, 2007)

Andre ran the whole Soviet thing into the ground-which is odd because apparently he wasn't in Russia for that long.

Either way, I would've preferred that he'd won. Either way, they're both losers now that they're reality stars.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 18, 2007)

I am glad VJ won. 

Andre was a huuuuuugee very arrogant douche. It made me dislike him. I couldn't see past it.


----------

